# Precocious Udder in show doe?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The goats keep throwing me curve balls left and right this year. I may have to be admitted to the insane asylum for vacation lol

With that said.... 

We have a 9 month old Purebred Boer doe that appears to have a precocious udder. It's the right side, and looks a little lopsided because that side is bigger than the other side.
I noticed it at the beginning of June. She's had an issue with possible mites between her back legs, so I treated her for that, and was using Nu-Stock between her legs/udder. One time I was curious and sure enough a little milk came out of that side! Crazy...
Now I notice it seems to look a little bigger/more lopsided. Feels soft to the touch, not like it's filling up with milk.

I've never had this happen, and my 10yo daughter has been showing her. She's taking her to an ABGA show soon, and I am wondering if it will be looked down upon? 

Also wondering if this could be a good sign or bad sign for when we do breed her?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

In dairy goats, this just means they're from extremely milky lines. I doubt it will be looked down upon at shows, but I don't do boers


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always milk it out before showing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Her little udder is really lopsided and looks funny lol. So if it doesn't go down, it would be okay to milk it out right before she goes in the show ring to keep her from looking so silly back there?
I've never messed with teats/udder unless a doe is nursing or drying off. This is so bizarre to me lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would milk her out. There is nothing wrong with doing that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, I just wanted to double check first 

This was her udder yesterday.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Is she in with kids who may be nursing on her? That could cause some development.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

She's just covering all her bases! If she has a short baby, then they can nurse on the right one, a taller baby gets the left! Smart goat!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you shown her at all?
With it being that tiny, it won't hurt anything.
They certainly don't discriminate against it in dairy goat show rings, I doubt with boers it would be a problem.
It's pretty common in mine, I have a 4 month old with a cute little udder going on!


----------

